# Miserable Night



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

IBS sucks!







I was an soph last year for my university...helping all the freshmen get oriented and stuff..and we were all supposed to have a HUGE reunion pub tonight at a bar on campus. I was all ready to go...showered, blow dried my hair, did my makeup, all dressed...and then IBS hit...the cramps were so bad I was sitting on my bedroom floor moaning, seriously half an hour before I was supposed to leave. Now I've had to back out the evening 'cause even tho the D hasn't hit yet...it will and I don't want to be at the other end of town when it does...So now it looks like instead of hanging w/ my friends I get to hang out w/ my toilet....







This new med isn't working very well yet...I still have some hope tho...Hope everyone else has a good, IBS free Friday night.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh no, Kestral that sucks. Try not to worry though, there will be other nights im sure. What med are you on? How long for?I hope this attack doesn't last too long. Mine has been ok for a while now, im starting to get worried -


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

thnx Nikki...I feel a lot better this morning but last night was pretty rough. I went to the doctor last week and he put me on Dicetel which seems to be helping most of the time...but its not a miracle drug *sigh*Hope that you have a great weekend!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your bad night Kestrel, the same thing happened to me on New Year's Eve.I was just about to get ready to go out and I started getting the worst stomach pains ever and I knew I would regret it if I went out so I had to stay home.


----------

